# New To Show-Advise Please



## at123 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello all! I have two daughters, who the oldest of which is now at the age for our state (Arkansas) to start showing livestock in the county, district, and state fairs. I have had experience all of my life in raising animals of all sorts but when it comes to raising show worthy animals i know its not the same. We have raised show worhty poultry for the past 5 years, but now my eldest daughter decdided she wanted to try a goat this year and leave the poultry to her sister. I am looking for any advise on raising a show worthy market goat (dairy and meat) without having to go spend $3,000 on just the animal itself. There is a breeder i plan on buying from who sells his for a GREAT deal less than that, and the genes are great( he has proof in pictures), but in order to compete with the "rich folk" im looking for advise on how and what to do to prepare our goats to at least have a chance at competition. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

One thibk i want to tell you and for ou and our daughter to keep in your minds.

Buckles dent
Ribbons fade
Money gets spent
People forget your name
But memories and friends last a life time.
So dont focus on mainly winning focus on making memories and making friends.

I cant help you on the makig your goat look them best. I domt have amazig goats. I got my breeders for 200 and their not amazing show quality. And i buy 300 dollar so so wethers. 
I focus maily on making friends and memories.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## at123 (Apr 27, 2013)

I do agree with you. I am proud of my daughter on that subject because she will try her best but winning is not what she worries about. She does it to have fun and socialize with others. The main thing about winning from her mother and mine aspects are to somewhat offset the cost of raising the animals. All of their winnings goes into a savings account for them when they get to college. Winning isn't what it's about, but it sure is nice when it happens.


----------



## Jasonmartin54 (Apr 6, 2013)

We started this illness 5 years ago. A do-able challenge is to improve your herd annually. We don't worry about Ribbons, but they take care of themselves here in East Tn. We do have 6 kids in neighborhood to show these things, and they all get exposed to work, responsibility, & a littlesportsmanship. Love this stuff. Let us know if we can ever be of help. www.martinhillbillygoats.weebly.com


----------



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

You can find a dairy goat kid that is very show worthy for far less than $3000. I would expect to spend $500 to at most $1000 for a top of the line kid with champions in the pedigree, but what is most important is how you raise that kid and how you present it (well clipped and handled a lot). In fact in the showmanship classes it is not the goat that is evaluated but the handling of it, the child's knowledge and the grooming.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Market goats are extremely expebcive wethers and breeders.
I look on craigslist all the time

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing against Craiglist but in my experience the best goats are NOt found there. I have pretty much stopped advertising there except for the occasional bucks I am wanting to sell without papers. If you are looking for show quality it would be best to seek out breeders at local or national shows or via a listing on your breed organization.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Where in Arkansas. I have 2 bucklings that are show correct that I will sell for $350. If you want them, I would be more than happy to weather them for you. I'm in west tn.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ZiggyNC said:


> Nothing against Craiglist but in my experience the best goats are NOt found there. I have pretty much stopped advertising there except for the occasional bucks I am wanting to sell without papers. If you are looking for show quality it would be best to seek out breeders at local or national shows or via a listing on your breed organization.


I agree. Craigslist is great for meat animals, quick sales and pet goats... shoe goats- not so much. Just because they are advertised as show wethers doesn't.mean they are show quality.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I agree. Craigslist is great for meat animals, quick sales and pet goats... shoe goats- not so much. Just because they are advertised as show wethers doesn't.mean they are show quality.


You have to wath the way you state it theres a difference between show animals and show CORRECT animals. 
Like i have show animals circle star has show CORRECT animals.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it all depends on where you are located because I have sen some beautiful animals for sale on craigslist, but that is becasue there are a lot of people selling to 4Hers here, so keep a open mind and look. Don't just take the first one you find.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> I think it all depends on where you are located because I have sen some beautiful animals for sale on craigslist, but that is becasue there are a lot of people selling to 4Hers here, so keep a open mind and look. Don't just take the first one you find.


Love the way that was put!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> You have to wath the way you state it theres a difference between show animals and show CORRECT animals.
> Like i have show animals circle star has show CORRECT animals.
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


I'm not sure what you mean by this. I'm saying that because someone on the internet says it is a show goat does not mean it is show quality. You should always learn to evaluate animals and learn breed standards and quality to ensure you are getting a nice animal because a stranger says it is nice.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this. I'm saying that because someone on the internet says it is a show goat does not mean it is show quality. You should always learn to evaluate animals and learn breed standards and quality to ensure you are getting a nice animal because a stranger says it is nice.


Im not sayig i dont evaluate my animals. I have what i could afford at the time that was regrestered. I could only pay 200$ pergoat with my breeders. 
Their show goats: becaus ethere regrestered 
If you look up circle star boer goat their goat are show CORRECT: becuasetheir giats have all their right qualities

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just making sure that those new to showing don't get the wrong idea. That's all. I'm not saying your goats aren't good... just some people are dishonest and to be careful with purchasing goats that are said to be show quality. I know someone who was new to showing and bought a doe that was supposed to have her pigment but ended up only being 30%


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Just making sure that those new to showing don't get the wrong idea. That's all. I'm not saying your goats aren't good... just some people are dishonest and to be careful with purchasing goats that are said to be show quality. I know someone who was new to showing and bought a doe that was supposed to have her pigment but ended up only being 30%


No i think i might have ended up explaining it to you worng. 
So when they say their "show goats" but end up not being like circle star (sorry i have an bosession with their goats hehe) their not neccesarily lying theyccan be shown theirbfor their show goats.
But now show correct goats are goats are ones like circle star.

Theres a difference. So whe they said their show goats and their not extremely amazig their not neccessarily lying.

Now the pigment thing tgats lying.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes exactly. 

My point to new people is do your research! People lie and usually a good breeder will show you pics and pedigrees of goats.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

3K, 500, wow!
I'm in the wrong state. I have ADGA champion bloodlines and milk stars. 90 point linear appraisal. Well conformed doelings go for 250 on a good day. Wethers 50-75 dollars. Proven bucks bring about what a good 2nd or 3rd year winning doe brings, you can't give away an unproven buckling. 
We are not so goat savvy out west.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Not talking about dairy goats. Those prices are for boer market wethers that come from championship lines that should win often with the right conditioning. $300 is about the bottom dollar for a competive market wether in Texas and Oklahoma. Less than that is a slaughter animal price.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to say I agree with this soooo much:
Buckles dent
Ribbons fade
Money gets spent
People forget your name
But memories and friends last a life time.
So dont focus on mainly winning focus on making memories and making friends.


I think it's great to get kids into 4-H. But I think it's very discouraging that kids think they have to have a very expensive animal to win.
IMO, don't think about prize $$, and don't plan on it. That takes a lot of the stress out of it, and can make showing enjoyable.
Sure it's nice to win, and college funding would be great, but again, it can also set you up for disappointment.

I also think that I'd definitely look at different animals before making a decision. I wouldn't know what to look for in a wether if we were out buying. I have never been a great judge on that stuff. I know what I like, but that's it lol
IMO again, I would buy a reasonably priced goat, and spend this show season learning to prep him, and show him and learn from it. Listen to what the judge has to say. If there are other 4-H kids in your area, maybe get together with them and see if they can show your daughter how they take care of their goats, etc?

My kids are showing market wethers for the first time this year. We don't know what we are doing, really LOL But they are doing their best with what they have. We decided they would just show whatever their does give them. I don't want to get wrapped up into the whole fancy show wether stuff. Sure, I want my kids to do well, but I also know along with a fancy animal comes a fancy feed bill lol So in the end, what would your child really be gaining when it comes time to show & sell?
I guess I just look at it differently. I want my kids to do well, but I want it to be laid back and fun. If they place well, that's great. If they don't, then that's great too, they tried & all they can do is learn and move on.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> Not talking about dairy goats. Those prices are for boer market wethers that come from championship lines that should win often with the right conditioning. $300 is about the bottom dollar for a competive market wether in Texas and Oklahoma. Less than that is a slaughter animal price.


Around here 300 is for an ehhhh wsther about 500 is when you get compedativeish usually. 
And Im in Texas

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ZiggyNC said:


> Nothing against Craiglist but in my experience the best goats are NOt found there. I have pretty much stopped advertising there except for the occasional bucks I am wanting to sell without papers. If you are looking for show quality it would be best to seek out breeders at local or national shows or via a listing on your breed organization.


So whre do you advertise?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Facebook groups for goats are a great place to post and so are personal websites posted on association websites. In fact, I buy more goats that I see advertised on Facebook groups or personal pages than anything.... that's how I found my wether breeder... liked his farm page and decided I liked his Goats and wanted them. I also get people telling me ask so and so about such and such goat they have for sale.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Like fb groups kthat people can advertaise for goats or peoples fsrm groups??

Iv looked on fb for goat advertisenent groups but cant find anything. :/

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> Like fb groups kthat people can advertaise for goats or peoples fsrm groups??
> 
> Iv looked on fb for goat advertisenent groups but cant find anything. :/
> 
> ...


There are some good ones.

Try searching:

Boer Goats for Sale

Boer Goat Breeders

Goats r Us is a nice group too

Also, ABGA has a facebook page, but don't know about advertising stuff, but you could always ask for breeders in your area I'm sure.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> There are some good ones.
> 
> Try searching:
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just went threw and liked about 40 groups/pages lol

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Boer Goats For Sale has numerous goats listed daily


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im just waitin for them to add me  thanks for yalls help! :3

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GTAllen said:


> Boer Goats For Sale has numerous goats listed daily


This is one of my very favorite groups to browse through, so many lovely goats.


----------

